

 Aurora Borealis Tonight - chops
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41587712/ns/technology_and_science-space/

======
igrekel
According to some Aurora forecasts, today is just "quiet". Maybe the spot is
not correctly aligned with us? I know the original article says earth was "in
the crosshair" but still. Anyone is more knowledgeable on this?

[http://www.gedds.alaska.edu/AuroraForecast/Default.asp?Date=...](http://www.gedds.alaska.edu/AuroraForecast/Default.asp?Date=20110216)

